# Rapid Original Type A Toolpost



## LucknowKen (Jun 19, 2016)

Rapid Original toolpost that was missing some parts.
The company is still making the Original and other toolposts.
Apparently the parts were even in stock.
Placing an order in Italian had its difficulties:
I paid way too much for the wrench at the bottom of the picture.
Way too much.
lk


----------



## Martin W (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi Ken, looks pretty nice.
I looked them up on the net. They are pricey! I saw a Rapid tool holder 4 sale on Kijiji Toronto for $490.00 with two wrenches.
Cheers
Martin W


----------



## LucknowKen (Jan 15, 2022)

Adding these photos for a member by request.
Shop made through bolt and Tplate.


----------



## Beckerkumm (Jan 15, 2022)

That is a copy of the Dickson style post.  The only difference is that some holders have too thick of a upper flange on the holder so they don't lock in tight.  Assuming that is exactly the same as an Algra Rapidue.  I gorund the top of the adjuster flange on the Dickson holders to work with the Rapidue so that is an option if you find some used ones.  I have a post and a bunch of holders I don't use since I went Multifix but the Algra quality is similar and very good.  Dave


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 15, 2022)

I have recently purchased a Rapid Dickson Tool post and 4 holders.  I'm moving away from Aloris and retooling for Dickson.  It might seem silly, so one day I'll do up a video about why.



Beckerkumm said:


> too thick of a upper flange on the holder so they don't lock in tight


I'll have to keep an eye on that, especially when I make new holders.

@LucknowKen What size did you buy?  (distance between vees, or overall width/height)  Just curious, yours seems a little smaller than mine, but scale is hard to guess from photos.


----------



## LucknowKen (Jan 29, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> @LucknowKen What size did you buy?  (distance between vees, or overall width/height)  Just curious, yours seems a little smaller than mine, but scale is hard to guess from photos.


The tool post is a Rapid Original Type A.
It is 2 5/16" high and measures 2 11/16 between the Vs








						GFB Group - Home - ITA
					

Accessori per macchine utensili e utensileria speciale: GFB Universal Rapid Original Special Tools




					www.gfbgroup.it
				



The attached pdf (in Italian) has more accurate measurements (in metric)
From Tony's site about the Dickson





						Dickson Quick-set Toolholders
					

How the lathe works. Names of lathe parts. Screwcutting. Generating changewheel charts. countershafts.  backgears. tumble reverse. Stuck chucks. Quick-change toolposts. Fitting a chuck Spindle nose fittings, backplates, Oiling



					www.lathes.co.uk


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 29, 2022)

Mine is over 4" between the vees.  I'll measure it later and give you and update on teh size I ended up with.


----------



## Toolmantoo (Nov 11, 2022)

I’m in the process of making my own toolpost. I’m copying the one at work. Rapid original type A. I’ve already made a bunch of tool bit holders but now what to have the post. When measuring up it’s hard to find an exact measurement on the vee’s. I’ve come up with 2.280” as a measurement. When measuring the tool post I came up with the same measurement, 2.280” so that’s what I’m going with since the holders I made fit original tool post just fine.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 11, 2022)

Toolmantoo said:


> I came up with the same measurement, 2.280”


-- did you measure using 2 dowel pins and subtract the diameter?

-- my dovetails are exactly 250mm between the centre of the veeways.  All Rapid tool holders are produced in metric to an exact dimension.  Your actual dimension might well be 58mm, for instance

There is a British version of Dixon tool holders that (i believe) are 2.75" between dovetails - memory is fuzzy.  but Rapid, being Italian, has used the metric system for over 70 years. My friend has the Rapid in the next size smaller than mine, which is 190mm between centres, but we don't know if that was a popular size, or not.


@Toolmantoo  --  A very worthy project.  A friend of mine made a Dixon tool post to fit 10 holders he got cheap at an auction.  Quite a bit bigger than yours, it was 275 mm between veeways...


----------

